
One in a million is next Tuesday (2004) - NieDzejkob
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/archive/blogs/larryosterman/one-in-a-million-is-next-tuesday
======
NieDzejkob
The link at the end of the article is broken, here's an archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20060507194719/http://www.jumboj...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060507194719/http://www.jumbojoke.com/is_999_good_enough_36.html)

